# Help with flower id please



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

anyone id this for me...


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like Crypt Wendtii Green to me.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

yep - looks like C. wendtii


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like wendtii, with an interesting red limb, that would be a signal of crossing with C. willisii.


----------



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks all, I was hopeing it was Wendtii as that was what I had identified it as.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

It could be a whole bunch of things. Where did you get the plant?

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wen/wen.html

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/hyb/hybrids.html

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html


----------



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

I traded for it at my LFS, it was in the 'general unidentified crypts' category from memory it was a ti ny wee thing floating around the plant tank having come out of its pot.


----------

